# Bad taste after using herbicides



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone ever experience a slightly bitter taste after using herbicides, even if you wore a dust mask while spraying?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nope...
Before I start I make note of the wind directions and walk the property. I don't spry if the wind is up above 8 or so!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's 7 hours later and I still notice it a bit after using glyphosate. Trying to make sure I drink enough water. I wouldn't say it was windy.

Same happened with Tenacity the other day (and I had a mask on). Even just entering areas near the treated grass before it dries seems to produce the sensation, so maybe it's in my sinuses and has to do with the link between smell and taste. As soon as I noticed it, I tried to swallow less often, and started spitting, and then rinsed my mouth after I got inside. I should do a sinus rinse.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Green said:


> It's 7 hours later and I still notice it a bit after using glyphosate. Trying to make sure I drink enough water. I wouldn't say it was windy.
> 
> Same happened with Tenacity the other day (and I had a mask on). Even just entering areas near the treated grass before it dries seems to produce the sensation, so maybe it's in my sinuses and has to do with the link between smell and taste. As soon as I noticed it, I tried to swallow less often, and started spitting, and then rinsed my mouth after I got inside. I should do a sinus rinse.


Wow...sorry to hear that. Sinus and eye wash may be in order. Hope you stay well but if you feel the lest bit different than normal I would go see a doctor.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Wow...sorry to hear that. Sinus and eye wash may be in order. Hope you stay well but if you feel the lest bit different than normal I would go see a doctor.


Thanks. I really need to find a solution so this doesn't happen again. Thankfully I'm not a farmer or landscaper! Those ads about cancer with repeated exposure are scary.

Washed my face after coming in, too. Should have brushed immediately as well.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Next time use a proper respirator rather than a dust mask. You'll have to do some research on which filter you'll need.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Next time use a proper respirator rather than a dust mask. You'll have to do some research on which filter you'll need.


What do you use?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Greendoc, any advice?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Green said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Next time use a proper respirator rather than a dust mask. You'll have to do some research on which filter you'll need.
> ...


I don't spray herbicides except for a spot sprayer for Roundup on weeds in the driveway. No mask but you must be more sensitive to it so please be extra careful.
I suggest checking out "Do Your Own Pest Control" to start.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I run a standard 3m respirator with 60923 cartridges. They're specifically for vapor as opposed to standard 2097 particulate filters.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

smurg said:


> I run a standard 3m respirator with 60923 cartridges. They're specifically for vapor as opposed to standard 2097 particulate filters.


Interesting. Will look into it.

I think a disposable respirator package is a good fit for my needs...better than the dust mask.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

This may help
http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/306691O/respirator-selection-guide.pdf


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Try an n95 mask or similar.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Green said:


> Anyone ever experience a slightly bitter taste after using herbicides, even if you wore a dust mask while spraying?


That tells me my equipment was generating respirable particles. In cases where that is necessary because I am applying a mosquito treatment or spraying trees and shrubs, organic vapor cartridge respirator with oil rated pre filters and a full face shield. Otherwise, for turf applications, it is the AI nozzles operated at 40 psi and the wind always to my back.


----------



## ILCornFarmer (Dec 12, 2018)

Do whatever makes you feel better and more comfortable but unless you are a plant I wouldn't worry about glyphosate. The EPA just recently ruled again that it is not a carcinogen. You use so many other chemicals that you don't even think twice about that are much more harmful than glyphosate.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> Try an n95 mask or similar.


I picked up a pack of N95 8200 disposable respirator masks today. Should be better than wearing nothing (or even the cheap dust masks). It might not block everything, but does list non-oil aerosols.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I tasted some Tenacity yesterday. Not that bad actually.

Kidding please don't drink Tenacity


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Green said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> > Try an n95 mask or similar.
> ...


I'm no expert on masks and particles but we use N95 at work for any airborne precautions like Influenza so I figured that that should work for lawn chemicals in the air. Just make sure you have a proper fit. If you still taste the bitter taste then get a different size. We get tested for fit at work, I don't know if there's any N95 mask fittings in your area available to the general public.

P.S. Don't use N95 for smoke protection i.e. in case of a fire. The smoke will pass through but will get trapped inside the mask.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> P.S. Don't use N95 for smoke protection i.e. in case of a fire. The smoke will pass through but will get trapped inside the mask.


Very important to know...thanks. Hopefully that won't happen with droplets from herbicide spray.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> I don't know if there's any N95 mask fittings in your area available to the general public.
> 
> P.S. Don't use N95 for smoke protection i.e. in case of a fire. The smoke will pass through but will get trapped inside the mask.


I don't know, but I will be changing directions and going to school for a doctoral healthcare program in the future, so I'll be eligible if such a thing is offered for professionals in the field.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

All they do is spray something around our face while wearing the mask and wearing this hood enclosure and seeing if we can taste the bitter spray. You could probably DIY a similar test. N95 Fit Test


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Green said:


> Very important to know...thanks. Hopefully that won't happen with droplets from herbicide spray.


I don't believe so. Influenza is very small and can't pass through. I'm sure herbicide droplets are bigger.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I have this issue with my pull sprayer. I haven't figured out the right nozzle and pressure yet. Too fine of a spray.

I always have wind and problems with drift. At this point I'm considering a very heavy droplet mayve low pressure setup.

My situation is to get consistent speed I cant drive slowly, and I need to go 2 directions. Takes me an hour, and I cant be choosy on windless days. It's better for me to apply when I have the time and go over it several directions.

I always immediately shower afterwards.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

So does a N95 mask - which appears to filter particulates - stop droplets or mist sprays - prevented?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

rockinmylawn said:


> So does a N95 mask - which appears to filter particulates - stop droplets or mist sprays - prevented?


An N95 respirator mask stops up to 95% of particles, which includes aerosolized particles such as mists, sprays, and droplets.

A particle is a particle.

If you want to stop 100% you can (well, 99.97%) but you need a half-face and the right type of filter cartridge.

I use a half face with activated carbon with certain chemicals.

I like to breathe fresh air, and I don't like to inhale stuff that can shorten your life or make it harder to breathe later on in your life....


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The N95 seems to be working well, even if I don't tighten it as much as they recommend and use only one strap. I think using this, plus being careful to avoid the path of the wind is a good compromise that's easy and will help protect me.

Today was slightly windy (9 mph and kept shifting direction), and I think I was breathing in a small amount of the fumes toward the end due to being able to smell/taste it, but it was much improved nonetheless. It was the least windy day in the forecast.

I'd recommend this mask to anyone looking for something easy and disposable based on my first couple of uses.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> > So does a N95 mask - which appears to filter particulates - stop droplets or mist sprays - prevented?
> ...


Thanks for the clarification @FlowRider .
Guess I'll look @ the PDF thanks to @Shindoman posted earlier:

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/306691O/respirator-selection-guide.pdf


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I like to breathe fresh air, and I don't like to inhale stuff that can shorten your life or make it harder to breathe later on in your life....


Exactamundo! Lung cancer and COPD are no joke.



Green said:


> The N95 seems to be working well, even if I don't tighten it as much as they recommend and use only one strap.
> 
> Today was slightly windy (9 mph and kept shifting direction), and I think I was breathing in a small amount of the fumes toward the end due to being able to smell/taste it, but it was much improved nonetheless.


I'm glad it's working out for you. But if you're still tasting it a bit, try a different size or snug it up a bit more. And if you're tasting it, your eyes might be "tasting it" as well. I recommend using goggles. Mucous membranes absorb stuff quite readily. I'm not sure how much of an issue it is really with your eyes being exposed but I prefer to err on the side of caution. Might seem overkill to some, but I personally don't want to regret it later in life. We see cancer all around us these days, I believe any precaution we can take is beneficial.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@llO0DQLE, I am currently working on getting into school to become an eye doctor in the future. That said, I still have no good solution for being able to wear glasses/goggles and a mask at the same time due to fogging/condensation issues. If you have a solution, please share. I also wrestle with this issue when I mow. I normally wear a dust mask, and wish I could comfortably protect my eyes as well, without fogging issues. I have been going without eye protection when mowing. When I string trim, I wear eye protection, but no mask. I have high quality lab goggles from chemistry classes I took in the past, but even those fog up with a mask, making them unusable for spraying.

The other thing I realized, is that some of the taste I get appears to simply be sweat. We sweat and don't even realize it. And your nose picks it up, or some gets in your mouth. Also, the herbicide particles probably stick to sweat, increasing the ability to smell/taste it with a very low concentration.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Green said:


> I am currently working on getting into school to become an eye doctor in the future. That said, I still have no good solution for being able to wear glasses/goggles and a mask at the same time due to fogging/condensation issues. If you have a solution, please share. I also wrestle with this issue when I mow. I normally wear a dust mask, and wish I could comfortably protect my eyes as well, without fogging issues. I have been going without eye protection when mowing. When I string trim, I wear eye protection, but no mask. I have high quality lab goggles from chemistry classes I took in the past, but even those fog up with a mask, making them unusable for spraying.


You want to be an eye doctor. Here's an old safety rule I tell everyone. "You only get two eyes, so it pays to protect them!"

Here is a good solution for use when using string trimmers, brush cutters, and chainsaws. I wear this personal protective equipment to protect against projectiles, branches, sharp objects, rocks, and other flying objects. Get hit in the teeth with a rock while weed whacking, and you will know why. Hard hat with full face shield that can be lifted up and lowered down, along with add-on hearing protection, and a ratcheting suspension system to protect your brain if something heavy hits you on the head:



Here is a view from what protects your brain, eyes, ears, and face:



I wear this with foam ear plugs and prescription safety eyewear. Because I like to see, hear and think, hopefully clearly. I take personal safety seriously. I have seen what happens to people who do not....

The full face shield blocks splashes and sloshes completely, unless you get deluged or immersed (meaning you have seriously messed up). It does not fog up. It protects your face from getting blasted when using power equipment. It is not bulletproof but it has saved me so many times and prevented so many injuries and so much pain I always wear my gear.

A small bar towel on your head keeps sweat under control, using a bandanna for a sweatband, or using a flydanna or skull covering cap (I also ride motorcycles so I use these a lot).

Here is what I wear if I am going into serious exposure situations:



Closeup of half-face respirator and cartridges. Properly worn, these masks do not cause any fogging of eye glasses, that is why it comes with adjustable straps (I always wear glasses - I love being able to see):



I purchase my headgear from safety supply companies, and this entire setup costs around $100.

The full face shields are replaceable and also come in smoke tint, and dark green tint, and can be swapped out in under a minute once you know what your doing.

The ear muffs attach directly to the hard hat so you don't have to search for them, and so the hard hat fits on solidly. I have had tree branches that were six inches thick hit me on the head wearing this kind of gear, and walked away laughing, and more than a little thankful I had my gear on....

It is not really all that hot, but you should stop and take breaks to cool off, and dry off the gear, and switch out your towel and sweatband.

Neighbors see me wearing this and stop and stare. The wise ones ask me where they can get their own. The lazy ones pay money to contractors....

The full face shield works great when sharpening rotary mower blades, too. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Pretty sure my wife's obstetrician wore all that in the delivery room.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> Pretty sure my wife's obstetrician wore all that in the delivery room.


Yeah, I have seen similar splatter shields and face masks in other settings.... 🤣


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I work in the chemical industry.

We handle stuff that can kill you. Some can kill you slowly and chronically; some kill you quickly. Think arsenic and cyanide, as examples. Poisons and acids.

We use robots to do what humans should not. Amazing stuff, really.

Anyway, I have learned to be really careful. When you have emergency air packs that give you five minutes to escape the toxic cloud, right outside your office door, you learn to act and think a lot more introspectively....

You should see my dead serious gear!

I wear any of that stuff outside, all my neighbors gonna freak completely out.

Reminds me of a scene I saw once on the evening news. A refinery had blown up a catalytic cracker and blew pieces all over the surrounding community.

Spokesperson on live TV talking about how the material is non-hazardous and posed no safety risks.

About that time, a guy walks into the camera shot wearing a yellow "moon suit" - fully enclosed chemically resistant supplied air self-contained breathing apparatus - picking up pieces of debris with three foot long tongs and dropping them in a five gallon pail. Funniest thing I ever saw.

That spokesperson was never seen on TV again. &#128514;


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

A different take, but did you try and change your surfactant? I had this issue, not tasting, but smelling for days no matter what. I first used Southern AG, then Lawn Star w/ AS (which was better than Southern AG), now I'm using Tractors supply's 80/20 surfactant. No more smell after spraying, or later walking around sprayed area.

Being safe with the respirator is no doubt your best bet. Just thought I'd toss my $.02 about 3 months late.


----------

